# Krabi Krabong's Mae Sawks



## Stickgrappler (May 23, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/05/krabi-krabongs-mae-sawks.html

Bought a pair of Thai Mae Sawks (pronounced My Socks) , at work now, firewalled from youtube sometimes. can't post them here. 

I have 2 vids at link showing usage of the Mae Sawks, most who don't know it, will think the Okinawan Tonfa, but IMO, a bit of extra functionality with the Mae Sawks over Tonfa.


----------

